# Plant ID



## falk (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi while trekking in Erawan national park in Thailand i found these plants growing on rocks. I would love to know what they are and if its possible to buy this species or a similar related one some where? I would love to have one in my vivarium. 

Thanks


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Begonia of some sort...sweet find!!


----------



## falk (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks it dose seem to be a lithophytic growing begonia.  If anyone is interested i can share some more of my finds.


----------



## falk (Oct 16, 2013)

Here are some more plants i found on the same trek.

First up is a selaginella sp.



Here is some stag-horn ferns.




Here is some kind of orchid.




This plant reminds me of Chlorophytum comosum (Airplane plant) can it be a relative?



Here is another cool looking plant. I Have no idea what it is.





I think this is some kind of philodendron.


Here is some large flowers. 



Here are what i think is some different kinds of aroids.




Here is another nice flower.


And here is another one.



This one i think is a kind of fern.



Please feel free to leave a comment and if you have any IDs i would love to know them.

Thanks


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Inspirational pics for possible layouts. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

This is some type of _Cucurma _(in the ginger family)



falk said:


> Here is another cool looking plant. I Have no idea what it is.


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

This is a species of _Costus _(also a ginger)



falk said:


> .
> 
> Here is some large flowers.


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

This is yet another genus if ginger. This is a _Kaempferia _species.


falk said:


> Here is another nice flower.


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

falk said:


> I am pretty sure that this is a species of _Impatiens_.
> 
> And here is another one.


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

I think you are correct about the _Chlorophytum_, definitely looks like one.

This is probably a _Scindapsus _or _Rhaphidophora_ unless it is an escaped _Philodendron_. Thailand doesn't have native _Philodendron_s, but lots of similar aroid vines.



falk said:


> I think this is some kind of philodendron.


----------

